# Anesthesia problems anyone?



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

I am getting ready to have some surgery done. Not thyroid but a laporoscopy to repair some scar tissue. I have noticed that I am very sensitive to most medications. It doesn't take much of a medication to affect me. I know that sometimes we thyroid patients don't metabolize medications well, that's why I am asking: Is there anything that I should be discussing with my OBGYN and anesthetist? I had a small skin cancer removed just about a month ago and the doctor said that I was bleeding more than she wanted and it took a long time for it to stop. I am not taking any medications that I know would cause that. What should I be telling my doc and anesthetist so that they have a good handle on my condition and I don't have any serious complications because of bad anesthesia reaction or any other issues that could come up because of a screwed up thyroid.

Just as a side note. I have had 5 surgeries and never had problems but the last surgery about 10 years ago(when I started noticing thyroid symptoms) I had a really hard time waking up from the anesthesia. It will be the same doctor operating on me now as then. I felt like I was clawing my way out of a coma and it was very hard for me to breathe.

I have Hashimoto's.

Meds that I am taking:
Cytomel 7.5 mcgs daily
Synthroid 100 mcgs daily
2000 iu evening primrose oil
1000 iu calcium daily
1 flintstones chewable daily
50 mgs of B6 daily
1000 mcgs of Biotin daily
50,000 iu of vitamin D monthly


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Hopefully your physician had the foresight to give you a list of all herbs and supplements and meds you need to stop taking two weeks before surgery.

I average one arthroscopic surgery a year and have never had a problem. But then, I heed my doctors demand to stop supplements, herbs, and certain drugs.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2010)

Evening primrose oil works as a blood thinner, so ask your doctor about that. That's probably why you were bleeding so much last month. My surgeon told me to stop taking it at least two weeks in advance. I had to stop other supplements and prescription medications as well.

Also, be sure to remind your doctor about what happened last time. He/She will take that under careful consideration before giving you anything.

I just had thryoid surgery on the 28th of July and the only complication I had was that my asthma was flaring some a couple days after. I had to go on the nebulizer 4 times a day, but I'm weaning off it now and doing much better.

Good luck with your surgery!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> laporoscopy to repair some scar tissue


Peaches,

Can I be nosy and ask what they are going to do?

I have some scar tissue issues and researched alot and am just curious.

Lovlkn


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> Peaches,
> 
> Can I be nosy and ask what they are going to do?
> 
> ...


I had a hysterectomy about 10 years ago for endometriosos, and as we know, the thyroid can cause all kinds of bad lady problems. Anyway, mine was bad enough that endometrial scar tissue had built up around my intestines and bladder. I have been having bladder issues and cramping(thought I was having phantom period cramps) but she is concerned that with all the work she had to do 10 years ago that some of the scar tissue has grown back. I have had 5 previous abdominal surgeries for miscarriages and then the hysterectomy so when my bladder started giving me issues she decided it was time to go back in and look around.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

peaches said:


> I had a hysterectomy about 10 years ago for endometriosos, and as we know, the thyroid can cause all kinds of bad lady problems. Anyway, mine was bad enough that endometrial scar tissue had built up around my intestines and bladder. I have been having bladder issues and cramping(thought I was having phantom period cramps) but she is concerned that with all the work she had to do 10 years ago that some of the scar tissue has grown back. I have had 5 previous abdominal surgeries for miscarriages and then the hysterectomy so when my bladder started giving me issues she decided it was time to go back in and look around.


WOW! Sorry to hear this. Having 2 c-sections I am full of abdominal scaring as well and have what is believed to be an iloinguinal nerve entrapment which causes a very pointed specific pain on the edge of my c-section scar. The nerve is so irritated it causes all sorts of muscles to tighten thus pulling my body out of alignment. The docs want to cut the nerve but instead I have begun doing yoga and the stretching of the hips is keeping it manageable.

I wish you success in the surgery.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

peaches said:


> I am getting ready to have some surgery done. Not thyroid but a laporoscopy to repair some scar tissue. I have noticed that I am very sensitive to most medications. It doesn't take much of a medication to affect me. I know that sometimes we thyroid patients don't metabolize medications well, that's why I am asking: Is there anything that I should be discussing with my OBGYN and anesthetist? I had a small skin cancer removed just about a month ago and the doctor said that I was bleeding more than she wanted and it took a long time for it to stop. I am not taking any medications that I know would cause that. What should I be telling my doc and anesthetist so that they have a good handle on my condition and I don't have any serious complications because of bad anesthesia reaction or any other issues that could come up because of a screwed up thyroid.
> 
> Just as a side note. I have had 5 surgeries and never had problems but the last surgery about 10 years ago(when I started noticing thyroid symptoms) I had a really hard time waking up from the anesthesia. It will be the same doctor operating on me now as then. I felt like I was clawing my way out of a coma and it was very hard for me to breathe.
> 
> ...


For those of us w/thyroid disease, general anesthetic clearance rate is much much longer. It could take weeks to get it out of your system.

It is possible that the EPO is thinning your blood. GLA and EFA are known to do that.

Discuss your concerns with the surgeon and the anesthetist.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Andros said:


> For those of us w/thyroid disease, general anesthetic clearance rate is much much longer. It could take weeks to get it out of your system.
> 
> It is possible that the EPO is thinning your blood. GLA and EFA are known to do that.
> 
> Discuss your concerns with the surgeon and the anesthetist.


Thanks Andros. Your term clearance rate, is this just referring to how long it takes us to rid our bodies of the chemicals over a period of days to weeks or the immediate response to waking up from anesthesia? I know when I had my last surgery it was very hard waking up and returning my breathing to a steady normal rhythm. It felt like I could not breathe on my own, like I couldn't make myself take a breath without concentrating really hard. It was a very disturbing feeling when I was first waking up. Very scary, which I'm sure didn't help the breathing either.


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

I also had that type of sensation of needing to will myself to breathe during my last C-section. I just assumed the anesthesiologist administered too much of the drug when he gave me the epidural!

Another thought is that when you make your surgeon aware of the extra bleeding problem from your last surgery, he/she may do some extra testing of your clotting factors. My middle daughter went through a jaw surgery 1 1/2 years ago and the length of the surgery (about 8 hours) revealed some abnormal bleeding and that she had a problem with some obscure clotting factor that would not normally be tested for.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Awe peaches...I'm so sorry you are going through this. I would stop all herbal things a good 2 week before. I am VERY sensitive as well to anaesthsia and most meds so I just told them before surgery that it doesn't take much to affect me. Like 1/2 a gravol tablet will make me sleep all day! As long as you tell them that they will know. You will be find I promise. I know that for each hour you are UNDER...it takes 12 hours for your body to recover from it. FOr me it took EXTRA long to recover cause I was so tired and sensitive to it. Just pamper urself. xoxo


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

peaches said:


> Thanks Andros. Your term clearance rate, is this just referring to how long it takes us to rid our bodies of the chemicals over a period of days to weeks or the immediate response to waking up from anesthesia? I know when I had my last surgery it was very hard waking up and returning my breathing to a steady normal rhythm. It felt like I could not breathe on my own, like I couldn't make myself take a breath without concentrating really hard. It was a very disturbing feeling when I was first waking up. Very scary, which I'm sure didn't help the breathing either.


I would say both. Clearance rate is clearance rate and if slow, that would also hamper your coming out of it.

Scary; I know.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> Awe peaches...I'm so sorry you are going through this. I would stop all herbal things a good 2 week before. I am VERY sensitive as well to anaesthsia and most meds so I just told them before surgery that it doesn't take much to affect me. Like 1/2 a gravol tablet will make me sleep all day! As long as you tell them that they will know. You will be find I promise. I know that for each hour you are UNDER...it takes 12 hours for your body to recover from it. FOr me it took EXTRA long to recover cause I was so tired and sensitive to it. Just pamper urself. xoxo


Thanks Daisy.

I did let the anethesiologist know about my sensitivity to drugs today. They had to redo my pre-op information. The surgery center that I was going to have the surgery at declined to do it because they said that I was high risk so it had to be moved to the hospital. I feel much more secure about that anyway. I stopped the evening primrose on the 6th so I hope that will be long enough. They reviewed all my medications including vitamins and didn't have a problem with anything so I think that I am good to go. Wish me luck the big day is on Friday the 13th. I was born on Friday the 13th so I am taking it as a bit of good luck. lol.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

peaches said:


> Thanks Daisy.
> 
> I did let the anethesiologist know about my sensitivity to drugs today. They had to redo my pre-op information. The surgery center that I was going to have the surgery at declined to do it because they said that I was high risk so it had to be moved to the hospital. I feel much more secure about that anyway. I stopped the evening primrose on the 6th so I hope that will be long enough. They reviewed all my medications including vitamins and didn't have a problem with anything so I think that I am good to go. Wish me luck the big day is on Friday the 13th. I was born on Friday the 13th so I am taking it as a bit of good luck. lol.


Very excellent; I feel better about that also. Wishing you the best today.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Okay,

Update on my surgery. I went through the surgery ok and woke up ok but due to my sensitivity to medication they had to keep me overnite instead of it being a simple outpatient procedure. They had a very hard time keeping my bloodpressure up. It would drop to 83/55 then up to 111/85 and then back down again. They gave me a normal dosage of morphin and they think that that is what was causing me the trouble. Never the less, just a word of advice to all, if you are sensitive to meds be sure the doctors know about it in advance to help prevent any problems after surgery. I won't ever be able to have outpatient procedures ever again due to medicaton sensitivity. The surgery center that I was originally scheduled to have the operation at declined to do the procedure so I was moved to the hospital. I guess that ended up being good for me since it became an issue later on. I'm ok now just feel kinda crappy and hung over.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

peaches said:


> Okay,
> 
> Update on my surgery. I went through the surgery ok and woke up ok but due to my sensitivity to medication they had to keep me overnite instead of it being a simple outpatient procedure. They had a very hard time keeping my bloodpressure up. It would drop to 83/55 then up to 111/85 and then back down again. They gave me a normal dosage of morphin and they think that that is what was causing me the trouble. Never the less, just a word of advice to all, if you are sensitive to meds be sure the doctors know about it in advance to help prevent any problems after surgery. I won't ever be able to have outpatient procedures ever again due to medicaton sensitivity. The surgery center that I was originally scheduled to have the operation at declined to do the procedure so I was moved to the hospital. I guess that ended up being good for me since it became an issue later on. I'm ok now just feel kinda crappy and hung over.


I am glad they wisely kept you over night and that this is now behind you!

How are you feeling??


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Hello!! I'm so gladdd you are ok. I have good news too! I'm back and my pc is working again  Chat at me any time


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Glad your back Daisy. I have had a fever of 100 degrees for the 7 days after surgery. It felt awful, but my husband and I noticed something. After surgery thru the 7 days, I did not have one thyroiditis attack. Nothing. Just had to deal with the pain and fever post surgery. Last night, I felt like someone had lit a pilot light in my thyroid that turned into a raging fire and that some one a sandblasted acidic pepper flakes into the back of my throat. I was shaking and very jittery, even sweaty. It started happening literally within an hour of my fever breaking and my body temp going from 100.2 to 97.3. What opinions do you all have of that?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

peaches said:


> Glad your back Daisy. I have had a fever of 100 degrees for the 7 days after surgery. It felt awful, but my husband and I noticed something. After surgery thru the 7 days, I did not have one thyroiditis attack. Nothing. Just had to deal with the pain and fever post surgery. Last night, I felt like someone had lit a pilot light in my thyroid that turned into a raging fire and that some one a sandblasted acidic pepper flakes into the back of my throat. I was shaking and very jittery, even sweaty. It started happening literally within an hour of my fever breaking and my body temp going from 100.2 to 97.3. What opinions do you all have of that?


Sounds like you had a delayed "dump" of excess thyroxine! You are very descriptive. I like that (as an aside note.)

That said, I advise you to call your doctor just to be sure all is on the up and up w/ you. The above is only conjecture so please check in w/your doc about this.


----------



## Evernight74 (Jun 7, 2011)

I also had a hard time waking up after my gall bladder surgery. I can remember the nurse in recovery telling me I need to wake up and breath. I will be going back under soon myself and I understand completely. Its very very scary and thats the thing I am most concerned about as well!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

peaches said:


> I am getting ready to have some surgery done. Not thyroid but a laporoscopy to repair some scar tissue. I have noticed that I am very sensitive to most medications. It doesn't take much of a medication to affect me. I know that sometimes we thyroid patients don't metabolize medications well, that's why I am asking: Is there anything that I should be discussing with my OBGYN and anesthetist? I had a small skin cancer removed just about a month ago and the doctor said that I was bleeding more than she wanted and it took a long time for it to stop. I am not taking any medications that I know would cause that. What should I be telling my doc and anesthetist so that they have a good handle on my condition and I don't have any serious complications because of bad anesthesia reaction or any other issues that could come up because of a screwed up thyroid.
> 
> Just as a side note. I have had 5 surgeries and never had problems but the last surgery about 10 years ago(when I started noticing thyroid symptoms) I had a really hard time waking up from the anesthesia. It will be the same doctor operating on me now as then. I felt like I was clawing my way out of a coma and it was very hard for me to breathe.
> 
> ...


Oh, yes....................our bodies do not process like the ordinary person. In most cases, motility is slo mo. It stays in your system a long long time. Please have a talk w/ the anesthetist.

Your Omegas, GLA, EFA thin the blood. Which usually a good thing but not for surgery. Talk to your doc about this.


----------

